# Need Advices!!Skin Problem/Shampoo change..



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone!! 

Bobo is a 1 and half year old girl. She is perfectly healthy, except one minor thing: scratch. She scratches her head, around ear area very often. 
Sometimes she even bites her legs.

I examine the skin area and it is pink and healthy, nothing wrong. So does the ear, clean, no earwax, no smell. I brought her to the vet for a few times too, but the vet didn't find anything wrong either. :blink:The only solution I got is : bathe her less often. They told me bathing dries her skin and leads to itchy, hence the scratching/biting. 

Is that true? I only bathe her once a week, and wash her face/paws daily. Isn't that normal?:innocent:

Also, I'm using both Crown Royale shampoo and conditioner, and so far I'm satisfied with her coat. However, a friend (maltese owner too) recently told me that it is the shampoo/conditioner cause the problem. She said her Maltese used to scratch badly when she got her from a show dog breeder. While after they change to oatmeal shampoo and conditioner, her dog does not scratch any more. 

So should I change to an oatmeal shampoo and conditioner? Any good recommendations? I just saw some good reviews of Pure Paws and Nature's Specialties, both have oatmeal products, which one is better? 

:ThankYou:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blink: ? You may get allot of good responses to your thread. My first thought is are you diluting the shampoo and conditioner enough? And rinsing well? I dilute my shampoos and conditioner allot.. and Crown Royale is very concentrated right? What kind of food are you feeding her? Many dogs have food allergies. I know a Bobo female who is just a year and 1/2 old out of Sizzle? And now lives in NYC. Is Sizzle your Bobo's momma?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Not too long ago, Earth Bath hypo-allergenic shampoo was recommended to me for my Rose who also gets the itching. This shampoo worked great for us and both my girls eat the NB venison & sweet potato. I am happy to report that there is no itching. You may have to experiment some to find what works best but hypo-allergenic is the way to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use EarthBath Hypoallergenic.

I wouldn't use oatmeal. Many dogs are sensitive to grains.


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :blink: ? You may get allot of good responses to your thread. My first thought is are you diluting the shampoo and conditioner enough? And rinsing well? I dilute my shampoos and conditioner allot.. and Crown Royale is very concentrated right? What kind of food are you feeding her? Many dogs have food allergies. I know a Bobo female who is just a year and 1/2 old out of Sizzle? And now lives in NYC. Is Sizzle your Bobo's momma?


YES!!!You know Sizzle?? My bf and I just brought Bobo to meet Sizzle yesterday!! It was amazing to see them interact with each other~~:wub:

Anyway, I did dilute the shampoo and conditioner according to the instruction on the bottle, and I rinse it until the water comes out clear. 

I feed her Science Diet, and some dried chicken treats. Sometimes I mix a little bit can food into her Kong toys to get her interested. What are the possible allergy sources? 

Thanks!~~


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: YES I know Sizzle--she was born at my home... :wub: I miss her oddles.. I PMed you all about it. She is in my avatar with my grandson. And my siggy picture of Miss Glory Girl is Sizzle's half sister. I hope you get some answers with your skin issues.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Every time I bring my malt to get professionally groomed she itches like crazy. I thought it was because of the new cut but when I asked what they use on her they told me they used Tropic clean oatmeal shampoo and conditioner. People think oatmeal eases itchiness but I think it makes it worse.
My preference when I bather her is "Mango" Earthbath products without oatmeal and it works great.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Most pet shampoos (and human) are toxic. I know for sure that Earth Bath is very pure. Nature's Specialties and Pure Paws are better than most shampoos but are not 100% natural like Earth Bath. You are definitely on the right track by looking into a different shampoo!:chili:

It's really so much better for Bobo to use a natural shampoo anyway. We would not knowingly bath our pets in a toxic dump - but using shampoos that aren't natural (that includes Pantene and the rest of them that are not natural) is pretty close to it. 
What's really in your shampoo - The Good Life - Salon.com

You may also want to look into a more natural food. There is some great info on natural foods and allergies in the health section and also the food section. 

Oh, and you may want to try a probiotic for Bobo since yeast can also cause itchiness. Also, try to stick with natural bedding (no synthetic foam), avoid bedding and fabrics with fire retardant and use only natural products around the home (no scented laundry detergent, fabric softeners, air fresheners, candles, pesticides, household cleaners, etc, unless natural. All these will be healthier in the long run for Bobo too. Hope that helps!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I have never had success with using oatmeal shampoos for itchy skin.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I am a big fan of Pure Paws Shampoo. Crystal (Crystal&Zoe) can answer any questions you might have about the products if you decide to try it. It has been godsend for me and my dogs. 

Science diet is a primarily grain based diet. You might want to switch to a meat based diet and add a good quality fish oil. I suspect that will help with the itching quite a bit. I would make one change at a time and wait a month to see what works for you.


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

puppy lover said:


> Most pet shampoos (and human) are toxic. I know for sure that Earth Bath is very pure. Nature's Specialties and Pure Paws are better than most shampoos but are not 100% natural like Earth Bath. You are definitely on the right track by looking into a different shampoo!:chili:
> 
> It's really so much better for Bobo to use a natural shampoo anyway. We would not knowingly bath our pets in a toxic dump - but using shampoos that aren't natural (that includes Pantene and the rest of them that are not natural) is pretty close to it.
> What's really in your shampoo - The Good Life - Salon.com
> ...



Thank you very much!!! A lot information for me !!!!


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

wooflife said:


> I am a big fan of Pure Paws Shampoo. Crystal (Crystal&Zoe) can answer any questions you might have about the products if you decide to try it. It has been godsend for me and my dogs.
> 
> Science diet is a primarily grain based diet. You might want to switch to a meat based diet and add a good quality fish oil. I suspect that will help with the itching quite a bit. I would make one change at a time and wait a month to see what works for you.


Good Point!　I don't want to do a lot changes at one time either.. For the food, at first I wanted to try some other brands but since the breeder was using Science Diet and Bobo seems like it. So we didn't change. I'll do a little bit more research and decide.

Thank you!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

nyx0313 said:


> Good Point!　I don't want to do a lot changes at one time either.. For the food, at first I wanted to try some other brands but since the breeder was using Science Diet and Bobo seems like it. So we didn't change. I'll do a little bit more research and decide.
> 
> Thank you!!!


I would try a premium food. Science Diet isn't considered to be a good food by most of us here. A better food might help.


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> I would try a premium food. Science Diet isn't considered to be a good food by most of us here. A better food might help.



Yeah， I just realized that. I'm reading the food thread in the Food section. I'm considering changing to a grain-free food, but I need to do a little bit more research.

Thank you !


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Not too long ago, Earth Bath hypo-allergenic shampoo was recommended to me for my Rose who also gets the itching. This shampoo worked great for us and both my girls eat the NB venison & sweet potato. I am happy to report that there is no itching. You may have to experiment some to find what works best but hypo-allergenic is the way to go.:thumbsup:



Hi April,
I have too switched to NB venison & sweet potato for Sammie's intense itching on ears/feet. _How long did it take_ after eating Venison only to see a difference??


----------

